# Assembling carpet shampooer is a Herculean task fo me



## debodun (Mar 31, 2017)

A few years ago I bought a Kirby Sentria vacuum because it came with a carpet shampoo assembly. Yesterday I got out the manual to see if I could put it together....well, there are multiple pages of instructions! By the time I get to the third step, I forgot what the first one was. I had to look at online videos and I still can't get it. Why is this so complicated?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2017)

I would never buy one. It's cheaper to rent one for the few times you would need it.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 31, 2017)

Call Stanley Steemer.  Better yet, get rid of the carpeting.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a rug shampooer also. Even maintaining it is a pain. Cleaning the brush part and making sure it is all dry before I put it away,then I think about the time I called in Sears to shampoo my rugs and they left them dripping wet for days.Then there was the time I rented the machine from the store and threw my back out getting it in and out of the car.  I only do it twice a year and thinking of all that helps the job go quicker.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2017)

Assembly instructions. STEP BY STEP. Look at the diagram and finished product first. Check for the required parts. Always have some tools, light and clean work area ready to go-you might be there a while.

That being said it's cheap & work I buy carpet cleaner in bottle or can, use a sponge mop with a brush on one side on one area at a time. I also clean up small spots with a scrubbing or tooth brush. The secret to hand cleaning the rug is vacum it before and after the cleaning.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 5, 2017)

It's easier just to move every couple of years....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2017)

I would never buy one either. Rent from Loew's, Home Depot or supermarket. They put it into the car and a neighbor helped me put it in to return it and they came out and got it. 

Once or twice a year, it's worth the $25.00 plus the money for cleaning solution that is great for spot-cleaning also with what's left over.


----------



## Susie (Apr 5, 2017)

Ha, ha, ha!  :yes:
So, I'm not alone, being mystified by assembly instructions!
Recently bought an upright vacuum cleaner. (3 parts + battery charging)
This is going to be easy, or so I thought!
But if so easy, why does it fall apart (the same 3 parts) while cleaning the carpet? :aargh:


----------

